# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى العام >  أحداث شغب في طيبة إربد  (( القرعان ))

## OmaRZaghaL Al-QuraN

إربد- طوقت الأجهزة الأمنية مساء أمس أعمال شغب شهدتها بلدة الطيبة بلواء الطيبة  عشيره(( القرعان )) في محافظة إربد، واشتملت على إشعال النار في إطارات "كاوشك" وإحراق حاويات نفايات بعد تجميعها في ميدان على مدخل البلدة.
وذكر الناطق الرسمي في مديرية الأمن العام الرائد محمد الخطيب أن "مجموعة من الأشخاص قاموا، وعلى خلفية تحريضهم من قبل شخص آخر، بإشعال النار ببعض الإطارات والحاويات، الأمر الذي استدعى تدخل الأجهزة الأمنية على الفور لمنع حدوث أي تطورات"، مؤكدا أنه "تم السيطرة على الأوضاع بالكامل".
وأشار سكان في البلدة إلى أن أعمال الشغب، التي استمرت لحوالي ساعة إلى أن سيطرت الأجهزة الأمنية على الأوضاع تخللها سماع أصوات تشبه إلى حد كبير أصوات إطلاق عيارات نارية لم يعرف مصدرها، إضافة إلى محاولة الاعتداء على سيارة للأمن العام بواسطة قذفها بالحجارة، وهو الأمر الذي نفاه الخطيب.


طبعا هذا كله على اثر القرار التعسفي الذي اتخذ بحق طلاب القرعان في اربد الاهليه
منقول عن جريده الغد 




المئات يغلقون شوارع الطيبة احتجاجا على فصل طلبة من جامعة اهلية 

اربد - الدستور - حازم الصياحين

اغلق مئات المواطنين مساء امس الشوارع الرئيسة والفرعية في منطقة الطيبة بمحافظة اربد بواسطة الحجارة وقاموا باحراق عجلات السيارات "الكاوشوك" والحاويات وإطلاق عيارات نارية بالهواء احتجاجا على قرار فصل ستة طلاب نهائيا من أبناء اللواء الدارسين في جامعة اربد الأهلية على خلفية المشاجرة الطلابية الاخيرة داخل حرم الجامعة والتي ادت الى تعرض ثلاثة طلاب للطعن بادوات حادة علاوة على ابقاء طالبين من أبناء اللواء مقيدين داخل احد المستشفيات في اربد.

وتوقفت الحياة العامة في معظم شوارع منطقة الطيبة بعد اندلاع الاحداث في الساعة السابعة مساء والتي تطورت بعد اجتماعات موسعة عقدت في المنطقة لمناقشة ابعاد وتطورات قضية فصل الطلبة في حين اتخذت اجراءات امنية مشددة على المستشفى الذي ما زال الطالبان يتلقيان فيها العلاج.

وبحسب شهود عيان لـ"الدستور" فان الاحداث تركزت قرب دوار القرعان وعلى اطرافه والشوارع المحاذية له والفرعية حيث قام مواطنون غاضبون باحراق الكاوشوك في الشوارع واطلاق الاعيرة النارية في الهواء ووضع الحجارة في الشوارع.

ووفق متصرف لواء الطيبة اياد الروسان ان مواطنين في منطقة الطيبة قاموا باغلاق الشوارع بواسطة الحجارة واحراق الكاوشوك احتجاجا على قرار فصل ستة طلاب من جامعة اربد الاهلية على خلفية المشاجرة الاخيرة فيها معتبرا ان الاحداث "حميان شباب".

واستغرب الروسان الاحتجاج على اجراءات قانونية اتخذت سابقا بحق متهمين في المشاجرة ، مشيرا الى ان المتصرفية تابعت الاحداث واجرت اتصالات مكثفة مع وجهاء المنطقة لتهدئة الامور واعادة الاجواء الى طبيعتها ، مؤكدا ان المتصرفية ستتخذ كافة الاجراءات لاعادة النظام الى المنطقة. 

منقول عن جريده الدستور

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

الموضوع مش لازم يخلص هيك ...يا جماعة هذا الكلام ما بصير وين العقاب اللي طال طلاب العشيرة الثانية ولا بينت مسؤوولين كبار تدخلو بالموضوع بكفي عاد فضايح وواسطات مشان قصة ممكن تكون صغيرة بس كبروها بتدخلهم الهمجي والعشوائي .....هذول المسؤولين واضح جدا انهم مش مسؤولين عن تصرفاتهم...حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل

----------


## معاذ القرعان

> الموضوع مش لازم يخلص هيك ...يا جماعة هذا الكلام ما بصير وين العقاب اللي طال طلاب العشيرة الثانية ولا بينت مسؤوولين كبار تدخلو بالموضوع بكفي عاد فضايح وواسطات مشان قصة ممكن تكون صغيرة بس كبروها بتدخلهم الهمجي والعشوائي .....هذول المسؤولين واضح جدا انهم مش مسؤولين عن تصرفاتهم...حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل



هاذ الغريب انه الواسطة تدخل بمثل هيك امور

----------


## al79n lion

هذا ونعدكم بالمزيد(المزيد) إذا لم يتم اتخاذ أي إجرا ء آخر على ماحدث من ظلم لطلاب عشيرة القرعان من رئاسة جامعة اربد الأهليه.

----------


## al79n lion

واحنا القرعاااااااااااااان

----------


## OmaRZaghaL Al-QuraN

> هذا ونعدكم بالمزيد(المزيد) إذا لم يتم اتخاذ أي إجرا ء آخر على ماحدث من ظلم لطلاب عشيرة القرعان من رئاسة جامعة اربد الأهليه.


وانا بايدك يا شيخ ؟؟

وان غدا لناظره لقريب

----------


## OmaRZaghaL Al-QuraN

> الموضوع مش لازم يخلص هيك ...يا جماعة هذا الكلام ما بصير وين العقاب اللي طال طلاب العشيرة الثانية ولا بينت مسؤوولين كبار تدخلو بالموضوع بكفي عاد فضايح وواسطات مشان قصة ممكن تكون صغيرة بس كبروها بتدخلهم الهمجي والعشوائي .....هذول المسؤولين واضح جدا انهم مش مسؤولين عن تصرفاتهم...حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل



ويوجد مؤامرات من رئاسه الجامعه لفصل هؤلاء الطلاب الابرياء ؟؟

----------


## mylife079

:SnipeR (62):

----------


## المستحيل المنتظر

*للأسف ياصديقي الموضوع مش هيك مثل ما أنت شايفة من زاويتك أنا كنت بالجامعة وحضرت المشكلة كلها للأسف وألي إنضربوا كانوا قدامنا ينزفوا دم وماحدا مساعدهم ولا محاول حتى يقرب .
أنا مستغرب من ردة فعلك مع أني متوقعة إنه أجالك تلفون ع الموبايل ويمكن جيت تشارك أو تفزع !!
ع العموم القضية قضية أخلاق ومشاكلنا باربد الاهلية كل شهر في مذبحة والله ستر المرة الفاتت كان راح يموت فيها شب مش حرام .
اتخيل أنت مودي إبنك ع الجامعة يدرس ويرجعلك ميت أو يظل بالعناية المركزة أربع أيام شو ممكن تعمل ممكن تسامح بدمه . هذا رأيي والمشكلة صارت أزمة أخلاق بالجامعة عنا وما بتوقف هيك قبل يومين صارت مشكلة بنات وبنتين مسكوا بنت وضربوها بنص الساحة ع بوابة الاقتصاد !
شفت وين صرنا ..
لازم القصاص ولازم الثواب والعقاب مع احترامي الشديد لك ومع العلم إنه لي صديقات كثر ومن أعز الناس إلي بعرفها ساكنين بالطيبة .*

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> *للأسف ياصديقي الموضوع مش هيك مثل ما أنت شايفة من زاويتك أنا كنت بالجامعة وحضرت المشكلة كلها للأسف وألي إنضربوا كانوا قدامنا ينزفوا دم وماحدا مساعدهم ولا محاول حتى يقرب .
> أنا مستغرب من ردة فعلك مع أني متوقعة إنه أجالك تلفون ع الموبايل ويمكن جيت تشارك أو تفزع !!
> ع العموم القضية قضية أخلاق ومشاكلنا باربد الاهلية كل شهر في مذبحة والله ستر المرة الفاتت كان راح يموت فيها شب مش حرام .
> اتخيل أنت مودي إبنك ع الجامعة يدرس ويرجعلك ميت أو يظل بالعناية المركزة أربع أيام شو ممكن تعمل ممكن تسامح بدمه . هذا رأيي والمشكلة صارت أزمة أخلاق بالجامعة عنا وما بتوقف هيك قبل يومين صارت مشكلة بنات وبنتين مسكوا بنت وضربوها بنص الساحة ع بوابة الاقتصاد !
> شفت وين صرنا ..
> لازم القصاص ولازم الثواب والعقاب مع احترامي الشديد لك ومع العلم إنه لي اصدقاء كثر ومن أعز الناس إلي بعرفها ساكنين بالطيبة .*


بدكم الصراحة منيح ادخلو نشامى الامن بهل المشكلة والا صارت شوربه. :SnipeR (83):  :SnipeR (83):

----------


## غير مسجل

> *للأسف ياصديقي الموضوع مش هيك مثل ما أنت شايفة من زاويتك أنا كنت بالجامعة وحضرت المشكلة كلها للأسف وألي إنضربوا كانوا قدامنا ينزفوا دم وماحدا مساعدهم ولا محاول حتى يقرب .
> أنا مستغرب من ردة فعلك مع أني متوقعة إنه أجالك تلفون ع الموبايل ويمكن جيت تشارك أو تفزع !!
> ع العموم القضية قضية أخلاق ومشاكلنا باربد الاهلية كل شهر في مذبحة والله ستر المرة الفاتت كان راح يموت فيها شب مش حرام .
> اتخيل أنت مودي إبنك ع الجامعة يدرس ويرجعلك ميت أو يظل بالعناية المركزة أربع أيام شو ممكن تعمل ممكن تسامح بدمه . هذا رأيي والمشكلة صارت أزمة أخلاق بالجامعة عنا وما بتوقف هيك قبل يومين صارت مشكلة بنات وبنتين مسكوا بنت وضربوها بنص الساحة ع بوابة الاقتصاد !
> شفت وين صرنا ..
> لازم القصاص ولازم الثواب والعقاب مع احترامي الشديد لك ومع العلم إنه لي صديقات كثر ومن أعز الناس إلي بعرفها ساكنين بالطيبة .*


على راسي يا اخوي 
وانا بحترم ارائكوا جميعا 

واحنا ما منحب حدا يدعسنا على طرف 

بس ممكن تعرفونا على اسمائكوا

----------


## OmaRZaghaL Al-QuraN

انا عمر القرعان 
ليش بدي اخاف منك عمو ؟؟

----------


## الولهان

مشكور بس المواقف الزي هيك 
مابتتاخذ بل عصبيه

----------

